
The Solo JavaScript Developer Challenging Google and Facebook - tejohnso
https://www.wired.com/story/the-solo-javascript-developer-challenging-google-facebook/
======
jasonkostempski
I've been using vue just by adding the ref (no build tools) and I've been very
happy with it. I'd like to see a good ClojureScript integration, then I'd go
all in with a build step.

~~~
feistypharit
This is exactly how I was using it too. Then I tried to move to the build
version and all sorts of stuff broke. This was more than two years ago, but
that turned off to it. Nowadays I use svelte.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I actually use the build tools for the first time a few weeks ago and it was
quite a pleasure as well. I believe there have been some major updates to the
tooling recently. I did a lot of prototyping there so I could use ES6 and .vue
files and coverted them to templtes and/or js strings by hand when things were
more finalized. I don't mind reading and touching up templates/strings, but it
not super fun to start from scratch.

